# help i seem to be growing tits :S



## deano1982 (Jul 28, 2010)

i have recently took a course of oxymethalone on the advice of a friend whilst i was taking them i looked great now i have stopped using them i seem to be getting fat and developing brest tissue i am still training i have cut back on the lifting and concentrating more on the cardio side of things, i have been told that if i take winstrol / stanozolol this will make me loose my body fat and the all embarassing man boobs!! is this true? or is there other cutting steroids which may work better?? any help would be greatly apreciated :confused1:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Let see a photo...

"Oxymetholone (aka Anadrol 50) is a derivative of DHT. Many report gyno from use but this is not likely from aromatization because DHT doesn't aromatize to estrogen. The more probable is that they purchased fake oxymetholone (Anadrol) that really contained methyltestosterone."


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

go punch your "friend" in the face


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

This should help


----------



## deano1982 (Jul 28, 2010)

punching him in the face seems a good option haha! i don't have a digital camera to upload a photo i could maybe do it from my phone as for the pic of the fat bloke im nowhere near that state lmao!! don't get me wrong im not over weight im 80 kilo 5 ft 10

do you know any thing i could take to reduce the size of my ... i hate to say it but .. tits lol


----------



## deano1982 (Jul 28, 2010)

i have a foto but how do i post it?? i really would like to know what cutting drugs there are out there that would help me would winstroll make any difference??


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

are you sure you took oxys and not progestogen


----------



## deano1982 (Jul 28, 2010)

nah theres no lumps i still have muscle in there .. some where lol but at the bottom of my muscle mainly on one side i seem to be getting a lot of fatty tissue building up


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

winstrol will NOT help.

it may be just water bloat mate. if there is no lump/itchiness/soreness at the nipple then it's prob not gyno.

but if you're worried, start taking nolvadex at 40mg per day for 4-5 days then down to 20mg for 4-5days....at the least, it will help with estrogen related bloat.


----------



## deano1982 (Jul 28, 2010)

ok cheers for your help i will continue with my cardio workouts just sems the last place for me to loose fat is the place that i want rid of it first haha jus have to persivere with it and keep on running and swimming!!


----------



## deano1982 (Jul 28, 2010)

i will stick with the cardio for another 6 - 8 weeks and if no improvment try nolva, is nolva legal to buy online ? i will have to google it and do some reaserch thank you all for your help!!


----------



## deano1982 (Jul 28, 2010)

what is a pct??


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

deano1982 said:


> what is a pct??


oh not another one :ban:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> yes, you can get it from united pharmacies uk website, but delivery can take a while, surely you can get it from your source :confused1:


Does he sound like he has a source


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

deano1982 said:


> i have a foto but how do i post it?? i really would like to know what cutting drugs there are out there that would help me would wins*troll* make any difference??


hmmmm interesting spelling:cool:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Post cycle theraphy. Helps your body recover after taking Steroids.
> 
> Consists of clomid and Nolvadex. Get researching mate.
> 
> After you have punched your mate in the face. Round house kick him aswell


x2 lol


----------

